# Royal Counties Strongest Man 2012 Novice, Inters, Opens and Womens Comps



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Saturday, 21 April 2012 at 11:00 until Sunday, 22 April 2012 at 17:00..Description http://www.bca.ac.uk/

There will be a Novice and Womens competitions on the Saturday 21st April £15 entry

Also the Inters and Opens competion will be on the Sunday 22nd April £15 entry (OPENS 1st £250, 2nd 125 3rd £75)

This is the colleges open weekend and get around 10,000 people coming during that weekend.

Also as April is not a month for great weather over 450 acres here it will either be indoors or outside

Novice events

1-90kg log(1 Point) 110kg Log (3 Points)

2-190kg Deadlift Start weight (Last Man Standing)

3-220yoke 40 mtrs

4-90kg farmers walk for distance

5-100kg Viking Press for reps

5-Stones over yoke 90kg-1 point 110kg-3 points 130kg-5 points

Inters

1-110kg log(1 Point) 130kg Log (3 Points)

2-250kg Deadlift Reps

3-250yoke 40 mtrs

4-Anvil hold 165kg (pick it up and hold it for as long as poss)

5-110kg farmers walk for distance

6-Stones over yoke 100kg-1 point 120kg-3 points 140kg-5 points

Opens

1-120kg log (1 point) 140kg log (3 Points)

2-Skip Deadlift 300kg start last man standing but MAX FIVE LIFTS

3-Farmers and Frame Medley 130kg Farmers (20 metres) then 300kg frame (20 Metres)

4-280yoke 40 mtrs or 165kg Anvil Carry for distance

5-Block press medley 90kg, 100kg, 110kg, 120kg and 130kg

6-Stones over yoke 110kg-1 point 130kg-3 points 150kg-5 points

Womens

1- 40kg Axle (1 Point) 55kg Log Trainer (3 Points) 65kg Log (5 Points)

2- Deadlift Last Lady Standing 80kg Start Weight

3- 45kg Olympic plate Carry for distance(Picked up off a block chest height)

4- Farmers 55kg 20 Metres then 75kg 20 Metres

5- 35kg one arm Dumbbell press

6- Stones 40kg (1 Point) 65kg (3 Points) 90kg (5 Points)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

was about to create this very thread lol

im doing the saturday craig has twisted my arm lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Interesting


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Baz, Tom and Martin that did the Muscle inc one are all doing the Saturday one ........... should be a good day

your Mrs doing the saturday one??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NSGym said:


> Baz, Tom and Martin that did the Muscle inc one are all doing the Saturday one ........... should be a good day
> 
> your Mrs doing the saturday one??


no mate shes not .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Ahh a lad from my gym is doing this one as his first strongman comp - I'll try to head over to spectate.

Can prob help with reffing if there is need too.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

NSGym said:


> Novice events
> 
> 1-90kg log(1 Point) 110kg Log (3 Points)
> 
> ...


Couple of questions on some of these events.

Log press - do you choose which one to go for and is this as many reps as possible?

Farmers walk - is this 90kg each hand?

Dead Lift - is this raw? Can I use straps?

Thanks guys. If your there on the Saturday be good to arrange a meet.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck to all who do and a special one to ewen /milky!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ultra Soft said:


> Couple of questions on some of these events.
> 
> Log press - do you choose which one to go for and is this as many reps as possible?
> 
> ...


log will be 2 logs one at 90kg the other at 110kg you choose which to lift the 110kg is 3 points per rep (floor to over head) the 90kg is 1 point .

farmers is 90kg each hand for maximum distance .

deadlift is raw they dont allow straps .

ill be there on the day 

drop me a pm if you need any help mate .


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

ewen said:


> log will be 2 logs one at 90kg the other at 110kg you choose which to lift the 110kg is 3 points per rep (floor to over head) the 90kg is 1 point .
> 
> farmers is 90kg each hand for maximum distance .
> 
> ...


Well this sh1t just got a lot harder. I've never deadlifted over 185kg without straps. 11 weeks to work on my grip strength. The pressing stuff doesn't bother me I know I can do this. But dam do I need to work on my grip.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ultra Soft said:


> Well this sh1t just got a lot harder. I've never deadlifted over 185kg without straps. 11 weeks to work on my grip strength. The pressing stuff doesn't bother me I know I can do this. But dam do I need to work on my grip.


you cant do much in 11 weeks in reality however you can get the lifts you are good at better technique wise .


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> Thanks guys. If your there on the Saturday be good to arrange a meet.


Look out for the New Spartan Gym logos on Tshirts/hoodies etc.......come over and say hi

we got 4 guys competing now


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

ewen said:


> you cant do much in 11 weeks in reality however you can get the lifts you are good at better technique wise .


My thoughts exactly. Going to focus on the movements for each event over the next 11 weeks. Hope to get my deadlift raw upto 210kg. I think this is do-able. Will add a grip work in as much as possible. Maybe add a grip circuit at the end of a few work outs.

How different does a log clean and press feel to a normal BB clean and press? Surly this strength is still transferable?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Im training hard for this one now, doing the inters should be a great comp


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ultra Soft said:


> My thoughts exactly. Going to focus on the movements for each event over the next 11 weeks. Hope to get my deadlift raw upto 210kg. I think this is do-able. Will add a grip work in as much as possible. Maybe add a grip circuit at the end of a few work outs.
> 
> How different does a log clean and press feel to a normal BB clean and press? Surly this strength is still transferable?


yes to a degree it does carry over but an oly bar is palms downs a log is palms facing , so 6 and two 3`s .

your thinking to much mate just relax and enjoy the time in the comp .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Im training hard for this one now, doing the inters should be a great comp


not so many in the inters i might jump ship


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

right who is doing this comp ?

myself and training partner is and is gymfit (womens comp) and i think le big mac .

would be good if people want to turn up and say hello or watch from a far .

if you do turn up come say hello 

good luck to all competing .


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I am *hoping* that we can come down, as long as Bri's dad recovers how the docs *expect* then we should be there.....and the babysitter issue is sorted(am sorting this as i type, buying my ma pressies as she 'won't accept money for looking after her grandchildren', so am buying so many gifts that i am guilting her into it:lol: ) am HOPING we can make it...i wanna play too!!!!

Met Ange(gymfit) at the BCA a few weekends ago, nice lass and would love to play alongside her again, really nice lass, i was just a bit shy and knackered from the drive down:rolleyes: One day we should all get together after a comp day, have a few drinks and a laugh..i'll TRY to behave:innocent:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh, and if i DO make it down there....i hope everyone will say hello!!!! I don't bite, well, not until i have ok'd it with ya first:devil2:


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> not so many in the inters i might jump ship


yeh i will be down.....look for the "new Spartan Gym" s t shirts and hoodies, we have 4 guys competing on the saturday

never good recognising people


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

quite intrested in this novice class is it weight catergroy open


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ser said:


> I am *hoping* that we can come down, as long as Bri's dad recovers how the docs *expect* then we should be there.....and the babysitter issue is sorted(am sorting this as i type, buying my ma pressies as she 'won't accept money for looking after her grandchildren', so am buying so many gifts that i am guilting her into it:lol: ) am HOPING we can make it...i wanna play too!!!!
> 
> Met Ange(gymfit) at the BCA a few weekends ago, nice lass and would love to play alongside her again, really nice lass, i was just a bit shy and knackered from the drive down:rolleyes: One day we should all get together after a comp day, have a few drinks and a laugh..i'll TRY to behave:innocent:


haha yeah i was meant to go the the southland games you were there , would of been good to get my bum pinched by you :devil2:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

olliel said:


> quite intrested in this novice class is it weight catergroy open


its an open novice mate , its closed of now but you may be able to get in as a reserve people always drop out , send craig a message .


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm still going. Fully prepared to finish in last place. Pretty sure with it being an open novice there will still be some experienced guys competing. Going to be my first event. I'm both looking forward to it and I'm scared.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

There is a little talk of maybe a few trophy hunters competing perhaps where they shouldnt

but in general i think it will be a good competition, we have 4 guys competing in the novices, none have done more than 2 competitions ....

Craig said it was in a large marquee and if its hot/sunny they will fold the sides up etc, we went down a few weeks ago for the highland games thing looks like a decent place ......though hopefully they will stick a few signs up as we went past it and ended up down little country lanes and went in wrong way

.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

NSGym said:


> There is a little talk of maybe a few trophy hunters competing perhaps where they shouldnt
> 
> but in general i think it will be a good competition, we have 4 guys competing in the novices, none have done more than 2 competitions ....
> 
> ...


know what you mean about trophy hunting fella

not aimed at anyone on here by the way


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Looking forward to this more and more. Hoping to pull 250kg on the day. Small compared to some of you but will be a pb for me. As for the rest of the events I'm going to have to suck it and see. Will do the 90kg clean and press and hope to hit double figures. The rest I really have no idea how well I will do.

How does a dead lift of 250kg sit within the novice class?


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Looking forward to this more and more. Hoping to pull 250kg on the day. Small compared to some of you but will be a pb for me. As for the rest of the events I'm going to have to suck it and see. Will do the 90kg clean and press and hope to hit double figures. The rest I really have no idea how well I will do.
> 
> How does a dead lift of 250kg sit within the novice class?


Deadlift has been changed to a 220kg for reps, there are so many competitors that a last man standing would take too long

it is probably going to be 2 or 3's head to head in all events now

as for the "trophy hunters" that wasnt a dig at anyone in particular or anywhere else, just an observation....

.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

NSGym said:


> Deadlift has been changed to a 220kg for reps, there are so many competitors that a last man standing would take too long
> 
> it is probably going to be 2 or 3's head to head in all events now
> 
> ...


Nice to be told of the change! Doesn't really change much. What's the time limit for reps?


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

probably 75 seconds

all info and changes was on sugden, only found out myself talking to craig

still a good comp by the sounds of it


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

NewSpartan Gym

Sunday 15th we are having a strongman events session from 9am until 11am as a last prep for Royal Counties strongest man event on the 21st. All welcome non members £5, come and give strongman events a try!! Log, Farmers walk, Atlas stones, yoke etc .......Royal Counties Festival of Strength 2012 http://www.facebook.com/events/293075437405278


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

NSGym said:


> NewSpartan Gym
> 
> Sunday 15th we are having a strongman events session from 9am until 11am as a last prep for Royal Counties strongest man event on the 21st. All welcome non members £5, come and give strongman events a try!! Log, Farmers walk, Atlas stones, yoke etc .......Royal Counties Festival of Strength 2012 http://www.facebook.com/events/293075437405278


BEER TENT!!..................nuff said!!

.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

NSGym said:


> NewSpartan Gym
> 
> Sunday 15th we are having a strongman events session from 9am until 11am as a last prep for Royal Counties strongest man event on the 21st. All welcome non members £5, come and give strongman events a try!! Log, Farmers walk, Atlas stones, yoke etc .......Royal Counties Festival of Strength 2012 http://www.facebook.com/events/293075437405278


There should be a great crowd of spectators for this event as its part of the College Open Days & Lambing Weekend http://www.bca.ac.uk/?attachment_id=3214


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

is there a beer tent at the royal counties did you say??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> is there a beer tent at the royal counties did you say??


oh yes 

you going now ?


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

me and the wife will share driving i think then, i drive there and she can drive back.......so fair!!


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

just to say if the weather is bad there is a big marquee (so i am told) and its on a concrete surface with mats ..... so all good dont let the weather put you off

plus theres always the beer tent!!

.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Great Competition Guys, Girls, Novices, Iners & Opens

all pictures for both days are now on my facebook page.... feel free to tag or borrow pics

nice catching up with uk-M members


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

pics from the 2 days

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.395688267131429.97247.100000707771499&type=3

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.395693357130920.97250.100000707771499&type=3

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.395698310463758.97254.100000707771499&type=3

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.395703537129902.97255.100000707771499&type=3

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.395707757129480.97257.100000707771499&type=3

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.396345080399081.97412.100000707771499&type=3

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.396351733731749.97413.100000707771499&type=3


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

was a good day , your guys did well .


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> was a good day , your guys did well .


yeh not too bad i think.....tom needs to work on deadlifts (at that sort of weight) otherwise all good, went back sunday too, some strong lifting


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NSGym said:


> yeh not too bad i think.....tom needs to work on deadlifts (at that sort of weight) otherwise all good, went back sunday too, some strong lifting


 i need to work on my speed and static stuff , was some huge guys in there your guys gave everyone a run for their money though top stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

great day really enjoyed it

gutted i didnt quite make 3rd, mae few errors all learning curve and was up against some monster in the inters


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> i need to work on my speed and static stuff , was some huge guys in there your guys gave everyone a run for their money though top stuff :thumbup1:


cheers......Toms only around 95kg, rich around 100kg and baz about 95kg too, .....hope a couple of top 10 places would be good


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

GRAND TOTAL Royal Counties Novice

Placing Competitor Log D/Lift Yoke Farmers Stones Points

1 Conrad Snook 31 22 31 31 32 147

2 Marc Fuller 29 32 27 22 30 140

3 Nick Witts 24 29 24 29 31 137

4 Karl Ramsbottom 31 27 25 27 26 136

5 Sean Bundy 21 19 26 32 23 121

6 Ewen Weatherburn 25 18 28 17 24 112

7 Adam Hindle 32 30 12 18 18 110

8 Jason Pipin 21 27 29 27 5 109

9 Adam Hipkins 27 21 19 16 25 108

10 Josh Pollock 24 27 16 9 29 105

11 Paul Hindley 21 13 20 27 21 102

12 Daniel Chapple 0 21 23 30 28 102

13 Laurence Dickson 25 7 32 27 4 95

14 John Taylor 27 21 11 15 17 91

15 Mike Savage 21 11 17 20 20 89

16 Scott Haliday 28 27 3 15 16 89

17 Craig Candler 21 29 5 19 13 87

18 Richard Pavey 21 18 7 27 11 84

19 Simon Bradbury 24 13 30 15 0 82

20 Tom Currell 9 0 13 28 27 77

21 Scott Dunn 0 27 15 21 10 73

22 Barrie Whitehead 0 11 22 15 19 67

23 Sam Neale 21 7 8 7 22 65

24 Mark Fowler 21 7 4 15 15 62

25 Callum Gaskell 21 18 9 3 8 59

26 Daniel Burgess 0 11 21 4 14 50

27 Warren Jones 21 18 1 1 7 48

28 Ben Kershaw 11 0 18 6 12 47

29 David Pidgley 21 0 6 8 9 44

30 Jamie Pindard 0 11 10 15 6 42

31 Phil Gleave 0 18 14 5 3 40

32 Jack Barnard 11 0 2 2 2 17


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

nice going Ewen....6th place against that field


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheers , was a very varied field some real power houses in there , I'm doing the crayford Mazda comp which is the qual to the UK's then i gotta move up the ranks .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good stuff Ewen you'll get podium position next time mate.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm sure Ewen one day I'll see you in the Uk's strongest man comp on television.  Or the WORLD'S.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work ewen

do you know if craig has put up the inters yet?? cant see it anywhere


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

not seen them yet, just novices and that took an age


----------

